# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Устал.

## ВладимирВ

Через месяц 54 года.

Живу в районном центре (населения меньше 10ти тысяч). 
На жизнь зарабатываю, или зарабатывал, тем, что клал печи и камины.
Одинокий, семьи нет. здоровье тоже кончатся.
Все, аллес, жизнь прожита за зря. :Smile:

----------


## jeri

Владимир,у вас есть родственники,друзья?

----------


## June

Хорошая работа. А что помешало завести семью?

----------


## ВладимирВ

Родственники и друзья есть, но у них своя жизнь.
Работа не скажу что хорошая, но зарабатывал нормально.
Есть и дом более менее, машина нормальная, хватало и на развлекуху.
Занимался экстремальным спортом, летал на параплане с мотором, полетаю, и сутки-другие держит, все нормально, ни чего не раздражает, ни чего не беспокоит.
С пару месяцев назад, на моих глазах, на дельтаплане, упал мой хороший товарищ. Вытаскивал я его из обломков аппарата, ногу он сломал в бедре.
Нога как на нитке болталась, сейчас на попраку идет.
Скорую вызвали, в больницу отвезли, тут его родственники приехали. 
Я тогда и подумал, а что если со мной такое? Со мной так ни кто нянчиться не будет.
С тех пор не летаю, один из двух парапланов уже продал, собираюсь второй продавать.

Женат два раза был, оба раза не сложилось, последняя жена ушла 8 лет назад.

Я понимаю, что это просто мое состояние такое, ни кто не виноват, что я такой.

----------


## ВладимирВ

Ни кто меня доканать не хочет, на хрен я кому нужен?

Вполне возможно, что и заслуживаю плохого отношения ко мне, сам ни когда ни о ком не хотел заботиться,
жил только для себя.

Просто устал, надоело мне все, работать нет ни сил ни желания, полная бессмысленность прожитых лет.
Зрение с каждым годом все хуже и хуже, суставы побаливают, иногда болят очень сильно, эти болезни уже не вылечаться, 
будет болеть с каждым годом все больше и больше, болезни пройдут теперь только вместе со мной.

Чем старше становишься, тем как ни странно сильней инстинкт самосохранениня, ни когда не смогу поднять на себя руку.
ъоть жизнь становиться не только бессмысленна, но и невыносима.

----------


## Aare

Не надо включать газ. От твоих действий могут пострадать другие люди. Если хочешь сдохнуть - иди и повесся на ближайшем суку. Посторонние люди не виноваты, не надо портить им жизнь.

----------


## jeri

А вы всегда остро чувствуете свое одиночество,или вот в такие моменты накрывает,когда нужна поддержка и т.д?

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Ой как это мило... Хочешь составить мне компанию?


 Чайку попить? )

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Родственники и друзья есть, но у них своя жизнь.
> Я понимаю, что это просто мое состояние такое, ни кто не виноват, что я такой.


 А какой вы?

----------


## ВладимирВ

> А какой вы?


 Откуда я знаю какой?
Такой какой есть.

----------


## ВладимирВ

Суть вся в чем, жизнь прожита бестолково.
Дальше лучше не будет.
Все время экстримом занимался, по скалам лазил, с парашютом прыгал, на параплане летал.
Ситуаций когда мог погибнуть было не мало, но живой почему-то остался.
Что интересно, в серьезных ситуациях, мозг совместно с телом бореться за жизнь.
Ну там например в винт трос ручки газа попадет, или стропы перехлеснуться, или карабин забыл застегнуть,
или со скалы в океан сорвался.
Двуякое чувство какое-то, вроде как и рад что жив, и что-то вроде разочарования, что жив.

В общем надоело все, когда же все кончиться.
А помереть, вроде и охота, и страшно.

Я думаю у меня одна из самых серьезных причин для нежелания жить из тут находящихся людей.

Смешно читать, когда люди по 20-30 лет хотят уйти из жизни.

Было бы мне лет 20-30, наделся бы как-то стать счастливым не смотря ни на что, если конечно здоровье бы позволяло.

Может быть и прожил бы жизнь так-же в муках, но была бы надежда, может и любовь и вера.

А теперь у меня нет ни чего, ни надежды ни любви ни веры.

----------


## jeri

> Смешно читать, когда люди по 20-30 лет хотят уйти из жизни.
> 
> Было бы мне лет 20-30, наделся бы как-то стать счастливым не смотря ни на что.


  надежда есть,но с каждым годом все меньше и меньше...

----------


## ВладимирВ

Если есть хоть немного надежды, это уже неплохо.
Не зря говорят, надежда умирает последней, т.е. после человека.
Если надежды нет, значит и человек мертв. И тело делает последний шаг, что бы решить все проблемы.
Тело, всего лишь составляющая часть человека.

Я восемь лет назад сидел на этом форуме.
От меня ушла жена, я забухал, потерял бизнес.
Но мной же что-то двигало, я занялся физическим трудом, не скажу, что я трудолюбивый, но физического труда не гнушался,
Стал зарабатывать.
Закодировался от бухла, написал об этом тут.
Мне ответили, ааа, так ты гад к долгой жизни готовишься :Smile: .
И я до сего времени этот форум не посещал, значит была у меня надежда.
Теперь что то кончается.

----------


## Aly

> Смешно читать, когда люди по 20-30 лет хотят уйти из жизни.


 Надеяться можно и в вашем возрасте, не только в 20-30 лет. У всех жизни разные, зря вы думаете что дело в возрасте. Кто-то и в 60 находит новую любовь, а кто-то в 25 столько боли хлебнет, что и надежды не остается.

----------


## jeri

Владимир,вы пишите,что жизнь прожита бестолково,а у вас есть какое-то понимание того,как бы вы должны были прожить её ,что-бы не о чем не жалеть. Или у вас это как у меня происходит.понимаешь,что все не так. А как должно быть,что-бы так-тоже не понятно

----------


## ВладимирВ

Как я должен был прожить жизнь?

Как это делает любой нормальный человек.
Всю жизнь жить с первой женой, воспитывать детей, а потом помогать детям с внуками.

Второй раз я женился когда мне было 37,  ей 22.
Вроде все нормально, еще вполне здоровый и сильный мужчина, но детей заводить мне не хотелось.
Мои близкие говорили мне, что дети нужны обязательно, я говорил, что лень, боюсь ответственности.
А мне говорили, что дети придадут силы. Будет ради чего жить.

Моя жена тоже хотела детей. В итоге после 8-ми лет совместной жизни она как-то резко ушла.

Я не знаю, что было бы если бы завел детей. Может на самом деле в них бы было счастье, а может
было бы еще хуже, от груза ответственности.

----------


## Vladislav

На параплане летаешь? Тоже собирался парапланеризм осваивать, даже закупаться начал потихоньку, успел тогда купить: вариометр, подвеску, комбез. К отпуску планировал в Уфу ехать, чтобы парапланерную школу пройти. Но, кризис 2014-го мне все планы перечеркнул. Сейчас вот думаю снова в том направлении двигаться потихоньку. А как ты летать учился? Через школу или опытные планеристы поднатаскали?

----------


## ВладимирВ

У меня три параплана есть hadron dudek - моторный
зорро-2 паравис (Россия) - моторный
и UP summit CX2 (Германия) - для свободных полетов сертификация С,

могу саммит продать совсем недорого тыр за 25, налет около 200 часов, стропы менял после 170-ти часов налета.
ну и лапик есть, на фирме АСА ремонтировали, после ремонта на 3400м поднимался, вещ крыл. Парючий.

----------


## ВладимирВ

мне ребята показали упражнения как крыло поднимать, потренировался и полетел.
На аватаре это я.
у меня и ютуб канал есть с моими полетами.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Владимир, а щас уже нет желания на парапланах летать? Из-за того что здоровье подводит? Или просто надоело всё?
Вы один живёте? Есть мама папа, брат сестра? племянники?

----------


## ВладимирВ

Я летал очень хорошо.
Может надоело, а скорее стал бояться того, что потерял чувство страха.
Могу кувыркаться через крыло, и мне не страшно, я не понимаю что на высоте около километра.
 Такие обычно и разбиваются.
На смерть я разбиться не боюсь, боюсь остаться калекой, и своим существованием напрягать кого-то.
Не летаю уже месяца полтора.
Часть оборудования продал. Но лазейку оставил, есть еще мотор, и три параплана.

какие мама папа, мне 54 года через месяц. Один живу.

сестра родная есть, у нее двое детей взрослых. как-то ехали на свадьбу, брат двоюродный дочку отдавал, я племянницу, ей тогда было лет 18
посадил за руль, едь мол, я на свадьбе бухну, назад за рулем поедешь, проехала она км 70, я сказал, сам поеду.

После этого сестра говорила, даже дядя боялся, когда дочка машину вела.
Я про то, что и у меня чувство страха иногда просыпается.

----------


## ВладимирВ

Здоровье для полетов тож не ахти, плечевой сустав правой руки (клеванту тягать не очень) и коленный сустав левой ноги
(на старте с 30-ю кг за спиной тож не оч бегать).
К стати, перестал летать, немного полегче стало, эти нетипичные нагрузки, вредны для моего стареющего, а может и старого организма.

----------


## Игорь1986

Я знаю о чем вы, я тоже ушел в экстрим. Но верно, в определенный момент и там становится все равно. Мне повезло, у меня сын инвалид. Я не могу из чувства долга сдохнуть. Хотя с другой стороны иногда еду на работу и думаю может сейчас. И наконец полный покой) . Не знаю, мне кажется это не пройдет... Можно глушить алкоголем и наркотиками, но не умереть от этого...  Но я пока что просто отрешенный наблюдатель, по большому счету я просто смотрю на свою жизнь и мне все равно... Хотя и на работе все ок + куча друзей и знакомых. Общение и знакомые от этого тоже не спасут. Я иногда думаю, может поможет просто уехать куда нибудь жить отшельником на природу? Может просто мы не в той жизни и не в том месте. Скорее всего если решу на все забить, пойду в бейс и как розов буду ставить новые рекорды) пока не будет BSBD

----------


## ВладимирВ

От Розова я честно говоря не ожидал. Он все время умное лицо делал, что вы все лохи, а я не убъюсь.

Водка не обманывает, вчера выпил больше литра, сегодня с утра пол, сейчас общаюсь на форуме парапланеристов.
они думают что я отморозок, хотя сами такие же.
Да, еще люблю руфинг с зацепами.

----------


## ВладимирВ

Да Игорь, согласен с каждым вашим словом, тоже были мысли уехать в лес, и жить в контакте с природой.
Вас держит то, что вы нужны кому-то, обязаны заботиться, меня не держит ни чего....

----------


## Vladislav

Прыгал с парашютом тоже, 32 прыжка в статик лайн + 5 с "Дубом" и Д6. Это конечно не так и много, ведь для профессиональных скудайверов 200 прыжков - норма. Но, многие из моего окружения до сих пор мечтаю прыгнуть и не могут, больше разговоров.
Хотел заниматься этим более серъёзно, до вингсъютов "дорасти",  пока в ожидании прыжка, сидя в аэроклубе мне не попалась брошюра про пара-, дельта-. Заинтересовался я тогда этим не на шутку, понял что это моё. Пробовал 1 раз в тандеме летать, потом дали мне с холма постартовать на крыле. Понял, что хочу летать, как орёл, как сокол, как воробушек, как чайка-клуша  :Smile: 

Бейс? Фиг его знает, мне кажется что такие прыжки только на камеру красиво выглядят. Но ведь многое остаётся за кадром. Я лично не совсем понимаю в чём кайф от прыжка длящегося мгновение. Мне и 20 секунд свободного падения было мало. И 50 секунд мало будет. Вот проксимити - это да... Это чудо наяву.

BSBD? Да всё равно когда-нибудь свершится в той или иной мере. Хотя да, инвалидом стать страшнее всего.

----------


## Vladislav

> мне ребята показали упражнения как крыло поднимать, потренировался и полетел.
> На аватаре это я.
> у меня и ютуб канал есть с моими полетами.


 А можно ссылку на канал?

----------


## ВладимирВ

Блин, я себя рассекречиваю
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCf7..._as=subscriber

----------


## Игорь1986

> Да Игорь, согласен с каждым вашим словом, тоже были мысли уехать в лес, и жить в контакте с природой.
> Вас держит то, что вы нужны кому-то, обязаны заботиться, меня не держит ни чего....


 Я знаю, но мне тут нечего сказать, я сам в похожей ситуации....Опять же, сдерживает только ребенок. По поводу Розова, ну мне кажется там вообще просто не фартануло, на самом деле прыжок не был таким супер опасным. Но у него брали интервью и помню спрашивали был ли случай когда вы поверили что умрете? Что то типа такого. Он рассказал случай когда он приземлился в ледяную речку с сильным течением и чуть там не умер. Он вроде просто рубил бабло с рекламы редбула и сам так просто ушел в бейс, типа пофиг что будет.

----------


## Игорь1986

С проксимити не думаю что можно остаться инвалидом. В бейсе можно свободно выбирать неожиданные объекты + повышенная опасность, нужно больше анализировать.. Ну тут больше ощущения того, что именно в данной ситуации, есть реальные шансы либо сделать что то крутое, либо все.

----------


## Игорь1986

> От Розова я честно говоря не ожидал. Он все время умное лицо делал, что вы все лохи, а я не убъюсь.
> 
> Водка не обманывает, вчера выпил больше литра, сегодня с утра пол, сейчас общаюсь на форуме парапланеристов.
> они думают что я отморозок, хотя сами такие же.
> Да, еще люблю руфинг с зацепами.


  Ну да не обманывает, но я по здоровью не могу пить ее каждый день, на 3 день реально нехорошо становится. По поводу отморозок) согласен, там на самом деле есть такие же, просто они для себя это не поняли)

----------


## Игорёк

Владимир, замечательная жизнь у вас была.. Многие бы хотели прожить так же.. Все заканчивается, и зрение портится почти у всех, и суставы болят. Это просто факт, и дело тут не в бессмысленности.. 
А зачем кодировались ? Насколько серьезно было всё ? Я так понимаю что вы по скотски пили еще при жене ? И ее уход просто стал последней ступенью, а не основной причиной.

----------


## Игорёк

Если не трудно - ткните носом на ту тему 8ми летней давности ?

----------


## ВладимирВ

искал, не нашел себя восьмилетней давности.
и ник забыл, и на другую почту регился.

----------


## microbe

> искал, не нашел себя восьмилетней давности.
> и ник забыл, и на другую почту регился.


 Ну это обычное дело, я вот в 2009-году здесь регистрировался, а потом пароль забыл и не мог зайти, только читал до 2012-года.

----------


## Игорёк

> искал, не нашел себя восьмилетней давности.
> и ник забыл, и на другую почту регился.


 Тогда, если не сильно затруднит - укороченную версию восстановите из памяти.

----------

